# Where is everyone gun hunting



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

So what parts of the state is everyone heading to for gun season deer camp? I will be headed down to a cabin in Rarden.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Athens

I'll be there all week


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hocking Co. Just north of Nelsonville, Like Kim, I'll be there all week. Good luck to everyone going out, and BECAREFUL!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Southern Clermont county. Will only be able to hunt Monday and the the weekend. Of course that depends if I limit out this weekend.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm heading down to a cabin by leesville lake in Carroll County Saturday morning.

We have a big walleye/perch fry Sunday night topped off with a poker game. I'm gonna try and win back some of the $160 I lost (in one game) last year.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll be in central Perry County, just outside Somerset. Don't know about all of you guys but I CAN'T WAIT till Monday! Good Luck to everyone and be safe!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll be out east between Zaneszille and Cambridge on our own little private piece of AEP land. Getting geared up and ready to roll. We head out Saterday morning. Good luck to all and SAFETY FIRST.


----------



## DCfisher (Apr 11, 2004)

Taking Sowbelly to Belmont county just outside of Shadyside for his first time deer hunting.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

Well i'll be down south.Good luck every one.An be safe.

"BROWN ON THE GROUND"


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

ill be down by newport . wayne national forest. gotta love it


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Holmes County just outside Glenmont.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Have seen two biggies where I hunt!!


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

Columbiana County - staying at my dads cabin


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Fulton county....Northwest Ohio...LOL...dont see that posted to much...


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Big Tuscarawas County. Up on "the hill" in Wainwright!!!

Already got a buck but am looking to harvest two nice doe.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ill be here in Athens Co. Lundy, What part of Athens will you be at??


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Pike County for the first half of the week and Warren county for the second.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

My brother, his buddy and I are heading to Muskingum County just east of Zanesville Saturday morning. We can only stay until Weds and I am on call for jury duty so I have to drive my truck up just in case  I don't think the court system will accept "deer hunting" as a valid excuse to shirk my duty!

Probably hunt around Greene and Clark County for the weekend.


----------



## prowler21 (Jun 14, 2005)

Carroll County here


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am heading to North East Ohio, Ashtabula and if that don't pan out i'll be heading to my Grandparents in Thompson in Geauga co.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

NW Ohio, Lucas county. Staying around home so the kids can tag along.


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll be south west of Albany, Saturday thru Thrusday, where Athens, Meigs and Vinton counties meet.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ill be after some of those monster TUSCARAWAS COUNTY Bucks for the start of the week, will end up in Muskingum Cty sometime during this years hunt...CANT WAIT TIL MONDAY!!! The countdowns on!!!:!:!:!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

RiverRaider,

I actually hunt between Athens and Albany just a couple of miles off of Rt 50.

I'll be at the world famous Budget Host Hotel on 50 all week. The people that own that hotel are awesome. I've been staying with them for over 15 years, they treat me very well and they just installed wireless internet!!


----------



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

Clarion county, Pennsylvania


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Paulding, Defiance and Hancock counties, with a day or two in Delaware to fill urban permits. 

Chet, Chet, Boom, Boom!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Guernsey county here...real close to the Muskingum county line.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Bellville Richland (nearest "C" zone)


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

Noble County


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Geauga , ashtabula, then Pa for me


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

Anybody need an extra for deer camp? I have hunted for years with my dad and now, as I type, he says he can't go so now I am left high and dry. I will probably hunt close to home monday and then again on the weekend. Good luck to all. Andrew


----------



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

Will Be There Sat-wed


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Lundy , thats pretty much the area Ill be at for the second day off county rd.
19. There is some real good hunting down there in that area.
Good Luck to everyone whos out Hunting next week , be safe and have fun.


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Headed down to Washington county, in a little town called Lower Salem near Marietta..


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll be hunting between 50 and the App. highway off of 143. Goodluck everybody!!! BE SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

noble outside of cauldwell over the hill from the ashton inn


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I will start in Seneca near Bloomville, with some action in Hancock near Findlay where I do my bow hunting for the most part. Then for a different zone and my third deer Wood County up around Cygnet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Highland and Clinton County


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looking for that huge doe at mosquito lake wildlife area..northern trumbull co.


----------



## jiffyh (Nov 22, 2006)

Opening Day In the Wayne National Forest, Waterloo/ Sherritts area.
Will the rut still be on?


----------



## jiffyh (Nov 22, 2006)

Anyone else familiar with the area?


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

NW Pennsylvania hunting the big woods of the Allegheney National forest the first two days, then back to Ohio to hunt Coshocton county and MCarthur.
ski


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

A buddy's place in Belmont east of Barnesville. Have seen some nice ones during bow season. Won't jinks us by saying what we always get, with beer and the camp fire.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Well since no one has mentioned Ashland County, I will  also will be hunting in Richland County. Good Luck 
Bassy


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Hocking County for me. If the forecast holds it will be nice and dry on Monday. Crunch, Crunch, I love that sound in the woods. !! Good Luck all.
Bob


----------



## Johnch (Oct 28, 2006)

Zalsiki State forest 

Johnch


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2006)

> Zalsiki State forest


Lucky man. My heart will be there.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I am headed out in about an hour. Good luck and safe hunting to you all. See ya in a few days.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well we are back from camp. So many deer down there. A couple meat deer shot and one eight pointer. Got some good video of a lot of deer though. And a double kill with muzzleloaders, one shot, then pass the camera and another shot. Got a decent buck on camera, he was probably about 100-110 inches or so. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I let a little 6 point go first thing Monday morning. Then a group of 4 came in about 20 minutes later. I took a big doe out of the group for meat and my Father-in-Law took a button buck from the same group. When I get back out Saturday I will be looking for another for the wall.


----------

